
Amazon accused of knocking off AWS customers' products (2013) - benologist
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/08/amazon_copies_partner_products/
======
didibus
Both partners mention they knew from the start that AWS was eventually going
to compete with them. I'm not sure there's anything to make of this. Looks
like normal and healthy competition to me.

~~~
thatoneuser
Totally normal and healthy. Like when strip malls began copying the successful
businesses they leased to and nearly instantly drove those businesses out
because the strip mall entities were so ungodly powerful in comparison. Or
like when Walmart started producing all the successful products it’s suppliers
were making - undercutting them and causing them to close down. And who can
forget the time the taxi industry was overtaken by shell companies who evaded
taxes and underpaid their workers until the taxi industry collapsed?

Well the last one is becoming a reality, but none of these examples should be
considered normal or healthy. Competition isn’t healthy when it’s a more
powerful entity sitting over a technology platform waiting for its customers
to be successful only to swoop in and copy that tech and power-edge them out.

It’s next gen monopolization.

------
jeffbax
Guessing they've never heard of "Amazon Basics" either.

~~~
oceanghost
It's far worse than that. Amazon literally has hundreds of store brands. Most
of them are shockingly high quality as well.

------
kerng
Yesterday they announced DocumentDB - knock off (they could have at least
picked a different name) of Microsoft's DocumentDB (which had a Mongo access
API like 3+ years ago). People will eventually become more vocal about these
practice. If these tactics might reach a critical threshold, the media will be
all over it. 2017 Uber, 2018 Facebook, 2019 ?

